# Fall 2009 N. Georgia Playdate-October



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's that time of year...time for a Havanese Playdate!!! :whoo:

Scooter & Murphy would like to invite all of their forum friends over for a day of fun and treats for the doggies! We'll have lots of good stuff for the people too, probably chili and some people treats as well. :hungry:

Please let us know if there's a Saturday in October that you wouldn't be able to make so we can choose a date. We're so excited to see all of our friends again, and make some new friends this time!

Photos from the first Georgia Havaparty...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm already looking forward to it! The first weekend would be great since our anniversary is the Monday after. That way we could rationalize a long weekend.....lol 
I will need to check a couple of things first. My daughter and SIL go to the GA/FL game most years and we always get to babysit the grandchildren.

Thanks, Ann, for hosting again! You have a perfect spot for it!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo hoo  Ann, I promise I will sit down and kind of look at things with my calendar and plans and let you know early next week at the latest. I had a good time and so did the pups. Is Belle still welcome back?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:crutch:
Bumping up! If anyone in the Carolina's wants to come and maybe stay over and ride with me, I could probably do that! I had a great time last time and Ann makes amazing mac and cheese <BG>


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes Amanda, Belle is welcome! Just bring those drugs you like to give her! :evil: I guess we're having mac & cheese too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

NO...save the drugs for me !! I will need them after riding 4 hours in a car with Bentley. We have so many birthdays in October but my kids are notorious for changing plans last minute sooooo I am just going to plan on going to the GA playdate. If it falls on their birthday, I will make it up to them the following weekend.

Just let me know what day you decide on and will have DH put in for that weekend off.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaa another Playdate. Good food, nice people, Amanda's jerky, Evye & Bentley.....it's all sounding good!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am tempted greatly!!! Even with an 8 hour drive! 

Our requests for our scheduling are being made for October. Wonder what my husband would say???? 

Dexter still doesn't know he is a dog! So, he is really shy around other dogs. 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....let me know what weekend and I will work on my husband.....I already planted the seed awhile back.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm going to check with the local hotels to see if they allow dogs. There are lots of them close by so there's got to be one that will take dogs. If several people stay over we'll make it a bigger party!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The new La Quintas are nice.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Want to know where in GA is the play date-will work on DH to see if he is up for a road trip to the South.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Pat-We're in Cumming, GA, about 60 miles north of Atlanta. We'd love to have you!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I already checked in to a Holiday Inn, about an hour from your house that allows dogs. The city escapes me, town begins with an L (by Commerce). That is probably what we will do. Leave Friday night and stay over beyond half way. Coming home we will play it by ear... depending how tired the pups are. I'm SOOO excited.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lavonia, GA. But I won't make reservations until I hear what others are doing. I chose this area because they allowed dogs and it was 2-3/4 hours from my house. Which only gave us an little over an hours' drive the next day, taking into consideration Bentley does not ride well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I didn't read what you were making you definitely don't need to make mac and cheese! I was just trying to entice everyone. It was a blast and everyone should have a chance for a GA playdate!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We can have mac & cheese Amanda! Maybe you can get Jim to come if we bribe him with some food.

Sharlene-Lavonia isn't too far but there's nothing there. You might be better off in Commerce just to have access to some restaurants and stores. (Good outlet mall there, my niece works in one of the stores!)

I'll check on the local hotels too though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I will start working on Jim now. Forget the food, I will promise him a trip to get wine!!! And we will try and talk non dogs for a bit-okay, he knows better than that!<BG>


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is the play date on the Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Is the play date on the Saturday or Sunday?


Linda, I don't think a date has been determined. Ann was trying to get a feel for which Saturday in October.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, 

At this point, I am planning on going to the play date. I got dh ok and now I have to ask for time off at work.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We'll do Saturday!

Amanda-Gavin can take Jim down to the wine storage room off the theater room and they can choose wine to drink while we all sit outside with dogs. Gavin will love having someone that knows wines since I don't have a clue!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Howard Johnson's Motel*

Do you know anything about the Howard Johnson's Motel like in Commerce, GA?

http://www.hojo.com/HowardJohnson/control/Booking/check_avail?areaCode=&brandCode=HJ,DI,TL,RA,KG,SE,BU,BH,MT&searchWithinMiles=60&areaType=1&destination=Commerce&state=GA&country=US&checkInDate=10/03&numberAdults=1&numberRooms=1&checkOutDate=10/04&numberChildren=0&numberBigChildren=0&rate=000&useWRPoints=false&promotionCode=&corporateCode=&iataNumber=&cid=&affilid=&partnerid=&referUrl=null&srcUrl=http://www.hojo.com:80/HowardJohnson/control/advanced_search?variant=&variant=&id=01578&propBrandId=HJ&force_nostay=false&tab=tab1

Clean? 
Updated?
Smell?

Pet Friendly? Yes
Internet Access? Yes
Pool? Yes


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Quality Inn Commerce, GA*

Another Hotel $99.00 night

http://secure.rezserver.com/hotel/?refid=2055&rs_hid=51298


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It also would be really nice if we could get a group rate at a hotel, but it usually takes 10 people or more to sign up. Suggestions?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know any of the hotels in Commerce but that's only a little over an hour from me. There's an outlet mall there so lots of restaurants as well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There are tons of hotels in Ann's area. As there are always dog shows right around there so you could probably find something closer. For me it is just a 2 hour drive so I would likely drive home.

P.S. I am planting the seed to get Jim to come


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope you are successful with Jim. Hopefully the wine bribe will do the trick. You will be bringing Casey so I can steal him, right?

I am going to find a hotel a little more than midway. Probably before Commerce but after Clemson...so Saturday we only have only have about 1 to 1-1/2 hours drive to Ann's. Evye is good, just lays there and drools. Bentley is getting better. He has gone from howling to whining. I envy anybody whose dogs love the car ride.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe you could give Bentley the same stuff Amanda gives Belle when there's a storm. She calms right down!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, so far it looks like the only Saturday that would be bad for us is the 10th. Luckily, there are five Saturdays in October so maybe it will be easy. Do whatever is best for the majority and especially you and Gavin.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Ann for doing the playdate again. I want to have a one here but our layout and fenced in area it would make it impossible to keep up with all the dogs. At this time any Saturday in October would be good for us.

For those needing motels, the Hampton Inns are a good choice with dogs. Most if not all Hamptons accept dogs without a deposit.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Our new schedule comes out next week and I am not guaranteed that I could have the weekend off in October. I tend to work all weekends starting in August through the Winter.

I am going to see if I can peek at the schedule if my manager comes tonight, if she has access to the schedule. 

I really want to go to the playdate in Georgia! So, I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We will do the first weekend in October, Saturday the 3rd, and we'll chose a rain date if the weather doesn't look good as the time gets closer. 

All are welcome!!!  Please let me know if you're coming, how many people and how many dogs so we have enough for everyone.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds wonderful to me. Put DH and I down, Evye and Bentley. If it did have to be postponed for rain, then the odds are not in our favor but I will have DH request time off for that weekend. Can't wait to meet all of the wonderful people and beautiful Havs.

Let me know what we can bring.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I will have to check more on peak times, but I think we will be heading for Vermont the first weekend to catch the beautiful leaves. I will hate to miss but I hope it's a nice weekend for all.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It better not rain if I get that weekend off! I will be upset! If it does rain, I will not be able to come, especially if I get that weekend off. 

I still do not have my new schedule yet.....so, I am hoping.....I have already asked for a lot of time off in August and September....so, I can only hope.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I already laid the tracks for DH to go so I am hoping I can completely talk him into it. If I do that I will not be running Dash in agility that morning (he would really kill me for doing that first too!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Tell him I'll make him breakfast if you want to go do agility.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be bringing some calendars as well to the playdate! I am still working on DH. We both just have crazy schedules right now. And I ditched him for a weekend in Savannah but entered an agility trial (DOH!) so I am in the dog house! If Casey goes to his new home by then (which is looking good at his point) I am going to invite her as well to ride along with me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh good! I hope the lady who got one of Natasha's puppies and lives in Atlanta will join the forum so she knows about the playdate.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Received an E-mail from work and my weekend in October still does not look good. The final schedule should be out next week.

At this point, I almost need 5 months notice for work if I want to plan to do something.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:bump:

Just a reminder...I'm so looking forward to it!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- is it Oct 3?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty, Galen and I will be there. Not sure about DH he may be in Panama City for the end of Thunder Beach Bike Week.

I invited one of my Havanese Rescue friends. She lives in Alpharetta and is a director or something with HRI. She has two males she adopted and was instrumental with my getting Galen. She may be out of the country that weekend, but was excited to know we have started having such gatherings. 

I want to bring a dish, what is on the menu? Or what is needed?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

*OCTOBER 3 NOON - Whenever*

Sandi - I was thinking of having chili. I'll make some that everyone can eat and Gavin will make some for those with a death wish. :wink: We'll make cornbread, rice, pound cake in chocolate and vanilla, and veggies and dip. Amanda, do you want mac & cheese? What else should we have???

I'm glad you invited your friend Sandi, everyone please feel free to bring friends! As the time gets closer we'll need a count of peeps and dogs.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I can do corn bread or a pound cake. In fact I have very old family recipies for all.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How about corn bread Sandi? Would that be ok? Do you have a recipe for a marble pound cake? I can't find a good recipe for that.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I can do cornbread just let me know how many people. Sorry no family recipe for marble pound cake, but you might find a good one here.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,marble_pound_cake,FF.html


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can live without mac and cheese (trust me I dont need it!!!) Ann, what can I bring? 

I will bring some calendars for those who haven't gotten it yet or those who want to pick up extras. You don't have to pay the shipping fee this way too and maybe I can talk Ryan into doing the discount if you buy multiples he did at National


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> *OCTOBER 3 NOON - Whenever*
> 
> Sandi - I was thinking of having chili. I'll make some that everyone can eat and Gavin will make some for those with a death wish. :wink:


Death-wish chili !! Sounds very good. What can I bring? We will be staying overnight so give me some nonperishables ideas. Sodas? Beer? Wine? Chips? Crackers? Or the like?

Hope you can get the weekend off Linda.

I am so looking forward to this but SO dreading the ride. I am only assuming Bentley will quiet down after a while but if not, listening to those horrible noises all the way...:Cry: Evye used to be good in the car, still is but now she vomits !!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sharlene-Don't bring anything, really. I love doing this stuff and you're gonna have enough fun on the ride. LOL Gavin's chili is soooooo hot, he sweats when he's eating it and we avoid the kitchen while he's prepping the green chilis, it makes your eyes burn!

Amanda-Should I make you a pan of m&c to bring home?

Sandi-We'll confirm numbers as the time gets closer. Thanks for doing the cornbread, I've never made it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Came back to work yesterday and got my schedule.....I am working the weekend of the October 3rd. The way the assistant manager was talking....I knew I would not get this weekend off.

I am going to need months to plan something. I tend to work weekends in the Fall/Winter. 

I will really miss the Havanese playdate this year! Maybe another time next year. I hope everyone has a blast at the playdate, I will miss it....I really hoped to meet everyone.

Take lots of pictures. Oh! Dexter is still really shy/timid around dogs. I am trying to work on this....but, it is hard, when Dexter is the only pup.

I will be looking for more playdates next year.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hopefully you'll be able to make the next one Linda! Sorry you have to work that weekend.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- you could always get sick that first weekend


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Linda---uke:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OH, Linda I am so sorry you & Dexter will miss the playdate. What type of work do you do? Is there no one to swap days?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ann, would you be willing to share your mac and cheese recipe? 

I won't be able to make it to the playdate ...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sure Jane! Will you PM me your email address?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> OH, Linda I am so sorry you & Dexter will miss the playdate. What type of work do you do? Is there no one to swap days?


No one likes to work weekends (I am talking about 3 nights/ Fri, Sat, Sun), so that option is out! I am a nurse. I like working the weekends and nights. Now, I know why my Mom worked nights.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Darn, I was hoping to try to pop in for this playdate (we have the UNC-UVA game that weekend). My BIL lives in Roswell and we are due for a visit there, too. Maybe we can schedule a NC/SC date for those of us who can't make this one. Plus, I know Maryam wants to show off Chuy, but she tries to make ALL the east coast play dates! Y'all have fun . . . Jackson will not know what he is missing, but I will


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:bump:

Don't forget! Can everyone let me know if you're planning to come, how many peeps and how many dogs? Thanks! We're really looking forward to it and hope everyone who came last time will be here again and that we'll have some new friends here.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Please post pictures, so I know what I am missing! Do you usually do October playdates each year?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This is only the second one so there isn't a "usually" yet!  

If it appears as though most people can't come that weekend we can change it. Can everyone let me know what would work best???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can attend but I am open to other weekends. Ann- if no one can come, I might do agility that weekend at least for one day and we could always do a mini playdate


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You going to enter the one at Wills Park?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It may be closed but I could try


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, we can't make the first two weekends of October but any of the last three would be fine for us. I hate to miss seeing everyone!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann most any weekend is good for us. If you need to change that is OK.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> You going to enter the one at Wills Park?


I thought Wills Park was last weekend.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, we still have plans on going to the New England states for leaf 'eye candy'.  We will not be able to make it for a playdate the first 2 weekends. I will hate to miss but you need to do what will work best for you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So you southerners are making me look bad...I ordered Pizza! and asked everyone to chip in! LOL

Dale, early October is too early for leaf peeping! you are better coming up the 2nd half of the month. But coming to NE? any chance your travels take you to Massachusetts? you know where you can stop for a RLH.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

There's another agility show the weekend of 10/3 Sandi.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So, should we change the date??? I can do any weekend in Oct. except the 10th, I think Gavin will be out of town.

*How about the 17th or the 24th?*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- the only weekend I am for sure out is Oct 17 and 18th. The rest are pretty open too. But if that is when it is, I can send puppy kisses


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it definitely off for Oct. 3? This will be a hit or miss thing with us anyway so I don't count (LOL). Schedule and the powers of Benadryl. I know definitely the weekend of the 17th is spoken for.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> This is only the second one so there isn't a "usually" yet!
> 
> If it appears as though most people can't come that weekend we can change it. Can everyone let me know what would work best???


I just need at least 5 months notice at least, so I can put a request in my work schedule to get that weekend off. I am 99% sure I will get my request for time off. October is great, early November is good for next year.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Linda-As you can see from my last few posts, I have trouble planning a few weeks in advance! Planning for next year right now makes my eye twitch.

I'll wait until tomorrow and see if anyone else replies and then choose a final date. Sorry to go back and forth on this, I just want to make sure as many as possible can attend.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I'm sure this is stressful for you trying to plan the best date...with people and weather. It's hard to find a weekend that can suit everyone.

Missy, I will PM you about the leaf peeping later tonight!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maryam, are you coming?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Linda-As you can see from my last few posts, I have trouble planning a few weeks in advance! Planning for next year right now makes my eye twitch.
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow and see if anyone else replies and then choose a final date. Sorry to go back and forth on this, I just want to make sure as many as possible can attend.


I will make it to a play date eventually. With me so far away, I will need to do some planning with hotels and driving. I am open to play dates during the week.

From what I am reading....I think a lot of people are thinking October 3rd is not good for you or a lot of people cannot make it.

So listen up! Ann wants to know who is coming! Right?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Open dates are October 3rd, 12th or 24th. 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT DATE WORKS FOR YOU SO WE CAN PICK A DAY!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathie, sorry, but we won't be able to make it. Besides the fact that Joey is working almost every WE, I have to study TONS by then. Thanks for asking :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I can do any date.

Maryam- if you change your mind and want to stay over a night, you can


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here Maryam! I didn't think you'd be able to come but wish you could! We loved having you, Joey, and Pablo last time and it would have been great to meet Chuy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, I'm smarter than you! I noticed you didn't specifically mention 'where' I could stay, HA!

Thanks Ann, we loved meeting everyone too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

hehehehe! I didn't notice that but i guess i can be quick on my feet


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I must say, this pic is a lot more appealing to me than the one you sent me last night  Nice crib BTW.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You ladies are crazy !!! We will let the date be picked and see how it works out in our horrendous WE work schedule. Do what works for the majority.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I should be good for any of those dates.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone heard from Hope or Marie, I haven’t noticed post since out last playdate? Or am I just missing them?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry to keep going back and forth but I guess we'll just stick with Saturday, October 3rd at noon. I really hope everyone can make it!!!

I haven't heard from Marie since before the last playdate and Hope hasn't been on. I'll try to PM her and see if she gets it, she was very nice.
*SATURDAY, OCTOBER 3RD NOON - Whenever*


Please let me know how many people and how many doggies!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We think we have the schedule worked out for 10/3 (keeping fingers crossed !) DH had requested that WE off and didn't look like it was going to happen. So far it is looking good as of this morning anyway. Now, keeping fingers crossed Benadryl is effective.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We do have one guestroom if anyone needs it, it's downstairs with a bathroom and there's a door to outside.
(Amanda-You can't have it! I don't trust you with the bar!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- now if I remember correctly, I was one of the ones that didnt dance on the bar at National, were you?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was wondering when retaliation would be forthcoming...well, Ann?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm...I have no recollection of doing anything like that. Are you missing your little friend Amanda?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Take lots of pictures - we'll hate to miss it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Hmmm...I have no recollection of doing anything like that. Are you missing your little friend Amanda?


Hmmmm lets see what would Leeann like to keep the pictures safe and off the forum?? maybe a new puppy?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I never had any guys in my hotel room, can you say the same???


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ouch girls, what happens at Nationals, Stays at Nationals. is that not the rule?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kathie-We'll miss you too! Hopefully we can plan another one soon.

Amanda-No guys that were breathing! :biggrin1: Do you happen to know anything about that?!?! (Great, now it sounds like we were dragging a dead body around the hotel!)

Leeann-How about cash? :tape:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sandi-Nothing happened, we're just joking.
*CAN EVERYONE LET ME KNOW WHO'S PLANNING TO COME???*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sandi-Nothing happened, we're just joking.
> *CAN EVERYONE LET ME KNOW WHO'S PLANNING TO COME???*


Do you think I thought for one minute you were serious?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

DH and I, Bentley and Evye.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Hope, playful Cuba and feisty Isabel. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's who I have so far...

Ann & Gavin - Scooter & Murphy
Sandi - Smarty & Galen
Sharlene & Lynwood - Bentley & Evye
Amanda - Dora, Dasher, & Belle
Hope - Cuba & Isabel

*IS ANYONE ELSE PLANNING TO COME???*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, did you decide on a rain date? The last forecast I saw did not look good.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope it doesn't rain! Can we have a week without rain  If it does rain, I think I will still be around anyway for the agility trial. I might just be without Isabelle. Belle all day and all rain away from home is not fun


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh NO !!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

No rain date planned as of yet, I just checked two different sites and one said rain Friday night and the other said Saturday. Let's just wait a little bit and see as it gets closer.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gavin made some weave poles today so we have a new toy for the playdate!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How fun! Ann- I vote we still have the playdate in the rain and you just groom our dogs before we leave


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ok, I'll start on yours.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Double checking in on the weather forecast for Saturday.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is looking good! Rain Friday and clear Saturday


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Looks like a mix of sun and clouds with a high of 70-72 degrees! 

I've already baked the dog treats, this playdate is ON!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Looks like a mix of sun and clouds with a high of 70-72 degrees!
> 
> I've already baked the dog treats, this playdate is ON!!!


Perfect weather !!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our neighborhood is having a garage sale on Saturday, this happened last time too! Feel free to park in our driveway and maybe that will keep people from coming up to the house.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I sent you an email.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tomorrow is bath day getting ready for the big playdate. I normally do the girls’ nails every other week. Would anyone want me to hold off on Galan and grind her nails on Saturday at the playdate? Some of the forum members have been a little wary of grinders, so if anyone at the playdate would like to see the simple way I do it, I will be happy to bring my little grinders. Normally it only takes about 5 minutes to do each of my dogs.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandi, I would. I am totally clueless on nails, clipping or grinding. If I could actually see it done I might not be to intimidated.

I think everyone was a whole lot smarter than me. I gave Evye her bath Tuesday night and Bentley his last night. Evye has already peed all over herself and Bentley pooped all over his back end. I will be doing butt baths at gas stations along the way.

My first time traveling with the pups overnight. It's worse than kids !!! I keep thinking of stuff and throwing it in their bag.

I am so excited !!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, you sound too much like me. I drank 2 calming teas last time I traveled from Berlin back to the US and it was the first time we traveled well. I drank one the night before and the morning of the flight. OK, I left Pablo at my cousin's overnight so he wouldn't witness all the packing and such...and it was a good, strong, German calming tea...but maybe you can try something similar. The really pick up on our nervousness.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Skip the tea, try Valium instead! Doctor Maryam, you should know that! 

Sandi-I'd love it if you brought your grinder and I'll charge mine. We've been using the clippers and I tried to do it myself today and cut Murphy. When Gavin got home we finished Murphy but couldn't do Scooter, he was freaking out, so he's going to the vet next week to have it done. Maybe if you can show us a better way it won't be so hard!

Bath day for them tomorrow evening, I'm waiting until the last minute!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, I don't want to get sued before securing a residency spot eace:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good plan! LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sharlene, if you were not driving I would suggest vodka. Strong German Tea now there's something new, I’ll have to try that. A trip to Germany for tea, yea DH would buy that.

I bathed Smarty in so many motel rooms when we were showing, we would get up at dawn to make sure she was sparkling, just ask for extra towels when you check in. Drive careful and don't use those nasty gas station bathrooms, more germs in there than your pups will ever have. We have all seen nasty poopy butts so don't worry and if someone hasn’t seen them then we can show how to give a butt bath, because their time is coming.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Sharlene, you sound too much like me. I drank 2 calming teas last time I traveled from Berlin back to the US and it was the first time we traveled well. I drank one the night before and the morning of the flight. OK, I left Pablo at my cousin's overnight so he wouldn't witness all the packing and such...and it was a good, strong, German calming tea...but maybe you can try something similar. The really pick up on our nervousness.


I'm drinking calming wine. It works really well !!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dogs are all packed. Now I have to get my fingers flying and finish work by 4 ish so hopefully leave here about 5:30 (ish). See ya tomorrow !! Can't wait.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay all you good dog moms. I am going to agility first so no one is getting a bath and we likely will be wearing our red clay boots


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice excuse Amanda for neglecting your poor pooches yet again :evil:

Hope everyone has lots of fun tomorrow! I also hope someone is smart enough to bring some boiled chicken along to compete with Amanda, she was way too popular with the dogs last time. Please remember to take some pics for us.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, double checking my GPS for your address. Please email again to make sure, I have 3 in your city.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sitting here thinking about all the fun you're having! Looking forward to lots of pictures!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathie, isn't the weather nice in SE GA? It's gorgeous here, so we had our own little playdate with P&C and other dogs we met at our park  I'm sorry I didn't have a lot of time to talk to you last time at Ann's you seemed SO nice. I was so stressed out because of Pablo stressing out that I could've used a valium, LOL.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I really wish Abby could have gone to this playdate - she has changed so much since the last one. She is much more outgoing now - still a little reserved but I think that is her personality. She had so much fun with Cicero when we stayed with them in May once they got to know each other. We don't have any dogs for her to play with and I do feel sorry for her in that respect but I think one is all we can handle right now. 

We are moving my dad in with us soon (dementia) and she loves him! She is always wanting to get in the chair with him and she never does that with us.....lol

Maybe we will both be able to go to the next playdate as well as Dale & Cicero! I am anxious to see little Chuy and see Pablo's haircut in person. He looks just like a puppy again! I would have emailed you but yours always comes back to me! Dale says it does for her, too!

What are you doing now besides waiting for a residency position? You mentioned once about studying.

Oh, you asked about the weather!! It is absolutely beautiful here - low 80's and fifties at night - couldn't ask for anything better!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I heard Ann had a special guest show up today hehehe.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will MISS this playdate very much! Please post pictures!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero and I are looking for pictures of the playdate to see what we missed. We thought of all of you today and hope it didn't rain and you all had a great time.

We would have loved to be there but we are enoying seeing the fall leaves...even during the rainy times! Here is a picture of Cicero so you can see what he would have looked like today. We had spend the day in Stowe, VT and he had received a lot of head rubs...lol

Everyone, please post pictures so we can see all the Ga Havs!

View attachment 25668


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- Thanks for being such a great host! I had a wonderful day and will post more tomorrow. Dora is going nuts with her new sea lion- yeah she waits till she gets home. Belle is exhausted and in bed already. And Dash is just Dash walking around. Sharlene- I never got to tell you but those vest were darling too!

I am going to spend time with my DH and crash- will update more.

P.S. Ann has an overnight house guest and she had out the vodka when I left so she might not post tonight!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cicero is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, no instant picture posting by anyone? Ann's friend must have worn you all out!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The playdate was a smashing success, Ann and Gavin were the perfect hosts. The weather was perfect, high 70’s, Great food, and some of the cutest-funniest Havanese you have ever seen. Gavin and Sharlene have mega cameras and I’m sure they will be posting some really good shots.

Smarty didn’t get to go and Galan didn’t interact as well as I had hoped. On the way home it hit me she was the only Hav there without her VBF. No telling what her little mind was thinking. That was not the best decision on my part. So next time we will have the snarling, hurling, twirling two tornados.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Our thanks to Ann and Gavin for hosting such a fun day. We had a blast and it was so nice meeting these wonderful people and their Havs. We ended up stopping to spend the night so just got in about 15 minutes ago. Once I get "good" coffee and get settled, I will download my pictures. Again, thank you Ann !! Can't wait for the next one.

BTW...did I leave Bentley there? I think I took someone elses dog home. This one was pretty quiet in the car so I'm not giving him back.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda is going to hell. :evil:

Now I can talk about the playdate...we had a great day! Very sweet doggies and even nicer parents. I didn't take a single photo but Gavin and Sharlene both did, Gavin took video too. 

All of the dogs were good but they were ganging up on poor Cuba, didn't bother him though, he's such a sweetie! He and Isabel (Hope's Havs) are so loving! They jump right into your lap and give kisses.

Amanda was the treat lady again and got them all doing jumps and running through the tunnel. Except Scooter, she threw him in there and he freaked out! LOL Dasher won at his agility trial yesterday but I'll let Amanda explain as I won't get the info right. Dora and Belle stayed with us while Amanda took Dash to his trial, they missed their mommy and didn't want to play until she got back. They were good girls though!

Sharlene and Lynwood made the trip with two poopy, pukey dogs but they were all happy when they arrived! Bentley and Evye are both sweeties and Sharlene made Halloween vests for all the dogs, they were adorable and they all wore them and looked so cute.

We finally got to meet Galen who has the most beautiful little face!!! I wanted to keep her but thought Sandi might notice if she went home alone. Sandi made us cornbread, the real stuff, that was delicious!

Diane came with Cosmo, we met her a few weeks ago when we went to a local agility trial. Cosmo is from the same breeder as Scooter, they didn't get to stay too long because he had to go back to compete but she came back later for a bit. Cosmo was tired from his busy day and hung out with all of us on the porch while Diane finally got to eat dinner at about 7:00!

It was a fun day being able to talk about our dogs a lot without people thinking we're crazy! I'm happy to host anytime so we'll have to think about our next get together. 

Photos to come later...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Our Mom left us (Belle and Dora waiting for their Mom)








Diane making friends with treats








Ann & Murphy








Sandi, Galen and Bentley








The lady with the treats is always the most popular (Sandi)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe our Mom is over here? Dora and Belle still looking for their mommy








Scooter telling Dora a secret








Belle, Evye, Bentley exploring 








Evye adored Galen








Cutie Pie Murphy (Belle and Dora)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What's a party without a good worm?








Then rolling all over it








Nice picture of Sandi & Galen








Getting ready for Halloween


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

This Halloween get up does not help us not miss our Mom (Dora/Belle)








More treats !!








Is our Mom up here?








Cuba & Dash (Evye)...and Mom came back.








Bentley & Galen


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok...I'm done. I'm looking forward to seeing Gavin's pics.

And Ann was so kind not to mention I almost lost Scooter, Dora and Bentley. No details..all are safe and good doggies who know the command COME.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sharlene thank you for your pictures. The Halloween costumes you made are so cute, Smarty’s did fit perfectly.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sharlene made those adorable Halloween vests for all of the dogs, they were stylin'!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty & Galen sporting their new vest while butterfly watching


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww they look so cute !!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dora and Belle were missing Amanda when she was at agility with Dash. I think Amanda needs to find a new babysitter, Ryan wouldn't even talk to them!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Thank you*

Dear Scooter and Murphy, thank your Mom & Dad for our fun, tasty and cute goodies, from 2 very tired/dirty puppies...Evye & Bentley.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter and Murphy are happy to pass along the message, if they ever wake up! LOL

They're filthy too but are so tired! When we said, "Let's go night, night!" they both ran for the stairs last night.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Dora and Belle were missing Amanda when she was at agility with Dash. I think Amanda needs to find a new babysitter, Ryan wouldn't even talk to them!


OK, loaded question. I am very afraid to ask but eager to know...how did he get his name Nugget? He looks nuggetless to me. And you're so right, he makes a lousy babysitter, to little dogs anyway.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Aw, these dogs are all WAY cuter than the ones on Dog 101 last night! Looks like a fun wormy day.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I had to see the pictures to truly believe Belle is that much of a Mommy's girl!!! Now Dora, I fully expected. She isn't a people dog (except her family!) But Isabelle is the one who always has issues with obedience/agility with visiting other people, running offleash at a park and visiting people. It kind of makes me feel good to know deep down she does love me that much 

I have videos and I will try and work on them later  I have some painting to do tonight so I am not in trouble!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello Ann,
How was the playdate? Still in the hospital with Mom, but I was thinking about all the fun I missed yesterday, can't wait to see the photos, how many did you have? Flynn


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What fun pictures!! Beautiful Havs with their beautiful Moms!

(Errrr....the blow-up doll is named Ryan??):suspicious:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lovely pics Sharlene, you're getting a hang of the Nikon, eh? :thumb:
Hope to see a lot more pics!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think you can feel very secure in that she LOVES you. She liked us just fine but she really was pathetic waiting ever so patiently with Dora for Mommy to return.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ann, may I have your recipe for the treats? Mom's little Baxter just ate the last of the spinach biscuits I baked..thanks Flynn


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jean, The love dolls name is not Ryan.. lol.. It's nugget!

They just calling it Ryan now cause they miss me SOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all.. or what I want to think anyhow.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Flynn - We did have a great time. I hope your mom is feeling better, so sorry she was injured. I'll email you the recipes for the treats. If you scroll back a page or two on this thread you'll see all the photos, I didn't take any but my husband and Sharlene both got great shots!

JeanMarie - His name is really Nugget but Amanda missed Ryan so much she was pretending it was him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's a link to Gavin's photos, I haven't even looked at them yet!

http://www.baah.net/No-Watermarks/Havanese-Playdate-October-2009/9854867_WBV4x#669887652_TkRKv


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tell Gavin he did a fantastic job. The pictures are great.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, I LOVE LOVE LOVE #3, 23, and 68. Fabulous pics, thanks Gavin.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Maryam, all of Gavin's pictures are wonderful, but #3 is outstanding...little Galen's face.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures taken by all! 

Sandi: I love Galen's markings - she is beautiful!

I hope to be at the next playdate!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

#3 is my favorite, but how fun to see all of them! Thanks, Gavin!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You took some wonderful pictures Gavin. I loved them all but #66 cracked me up. Mr. Personality Cuba.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

You all have precious looking dogs! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Another successful fun-filled, Forum play date! :clap2:

Awesome pix of some _very_ cute dogs!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, what a darling to have made all those cute vests for the dogs! And to have traveled so far to get there and back... wow! 

LOVE all the pictures! I haven't had time to come check this thread out until now and am so glad I did! Sandi, you are so smart to have brought treats. All dogs love people with treats.  

I see Nugget is as clean-shaven as ever. "Nugget"... can't remember who came up with that, was it you Ann? I think so. Kinda like calling a bald guy Curly, or a short guy Stretch! LOL 

Amanda, those coats! Your dogs are gorgeous even though they were abandoned by you. For shame.

I sure wish I had been there too. Sounds like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Cicero looks comfortable, is that a car seat? If so which one? I purchases one recently and had to return it due to the side straps..mother's doxie would get little legs caught in them.. Am looking for recommendations for a pet car seat...thanks Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Hi Flynn - We did have a great time. I hope your mom is feeling better, so sorry she was injured. I'll email you the recipes for the treats. If you scroll back a page or two on this thread you'll see all the photos, I didn't take any but my husband and Sharlene both got great shots!
> 
> JeanMarie - His name is really Nugget but Amanda missed Ryan so much she was pretending it was him.


Ann, Mother and I remembered your playdate, she is in nursing home now, trying to rehab. Thank you, I will scroll back and see the photos, and thank you for sending the recipes. I have one which is for overweight dogs, Spinach based, easy to make, but yours is probably much tastier!!! I can't wait to meet you, Scooter and Murphy. Thanks again, flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sharlene made those adorable Halloween vests for all of the dogs, they were stylin'!


Oh,you are joking, how sweet to make those vests! Great group here I can see!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Sharlene thank you for your pictures. The Halloween costumes you made are so cute, Smarty's did fit perfectly.


Sandi, I see you are in Georgia, do you live close to Ann? I am looking forward to meeting her in person, I live close by..love the photos, I agree Galen's face is gorgeous!Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

*Vests for playdate*



Evye's Mom said:


> Dear Scooter and Murphy, thank your Mom & Dad for our fun, tasty and cute goodies, from 2 very tired/dirty puppies...Evye & Bentley.


I loved those vests, could you share how you made them,or is there a pattern. Sorry I missed it, I was coming to meet some "real" Havs, but my Mother broker her hip and we were in the hospital instead. I am looking forward to next year, but want to meet Ann before that, I live not far from her...love the photos Flynn


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Flynn...Yes, it is a pattern. Kwik Sew Pattern #3517. These were a "no-sew" vest though. Being that they were made from felt fabric, I just traced the pattern onto the felt and cut them out. There are 4 tabs of velcro (at the neck and chest) and I used a fabric glue made specifically to hold velcro. That can be bought at the fabric stores too.

Hope your mother is doing better and on the mend. So sorry to hear she broke her hip.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you, she is progressing, slowly! You did a great job on those vests! How nice of you. Evye and Bentley are so darling. Do you live close to GA? Thanks again. Flynn


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Flynn, The car seat is a FidoRido and I do really like it. I think Ann also has the same seat. Cicero enjoys being high enough to see out and loves to nap in it. I noticed you live in Helen and we have a weekend home in Cleveland on Town Creek. We need to get together there some weekend!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I do have the FidoRido and my guys ride in it so well! I have the one for two dogs so they're in the same seat and usually just fall asleep.

Dale & Flynn-If you plan to meet somewhere please let me know! I'd love to meet up with you and Flynn, you're welcome to drop in on us at anytime! I'm so sorry your mom's hip is broken. Hope rehab is going well for her and that she'll be up and around soon. She must be missing her little dog!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the FidoRido(s) too. Originally I got one for both dogs to share but if I were Evye, I wouldn't want to have to ride beside Bentley either....I ended up getting another one. I like them a lot. 

Thanks for the compliments on the Halloween vests. They were really very no-sew simple. 

We are 4 hours from GA which doesn't sound too terribly far but we have a horrible car rider and 15 minutes down the road, we have had enough !!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Flynn, The car seat is a FidoRido and I do really like it. I think Ann also has the same seat. Cicero enjoys being high enough to see out and loves to nap in it. I noticed you live in Helen and we have a weekend home in Cleveland on Town Creek. We need to get together there some weekend!!!


Yes, I would love that, you are very close to me, let me know when you will be here, this next weekend is GoldRush in Dahlonega, my sister is coming up so it will be "iffy", but after that I would love to meet you. I like the sound of that car seat, the OutwardHound had the side straps which did not work for me.. Can't wait to meet you! Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I do have the FidoRido and my guys ride in it so well! I have the one for two dogs so they're in the same seat and usually just fall asleep.
> 
> Dale & Flynn-If you plan to meet somewhere please let me know! I'd love to meet up with you and Flynn, you're welcome to drop in on us at anytime! I'm so sorry your mom's hip is broken. Hope rehab is going well for her and that she'll be up and around soon. She must be missing her little dog!


That would be great! I think I will try to find the FidoRido for two, that should take care of little Baxter who is definitely a standard doxie, not a mini... Mom is progressing very slowly, her hip was broken and her other knee had a hidden fracture, so it will be very slow. I am still hopeful she can recover enough to get about on her walker. Baxter misses her so, and with me gone most all of the day, he does not know what has happened..but as soon as she can sit in a wheel chair, I will take him to visit her. Thanks for asking. It would be great to get together! Thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here are my two in their carseat!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Here are my two in their carseat!


Oh that is wonderful, that is the seat for two? Is it available locally, or on line? This one looks much more comfortable than the one I tried. Thanks for showing me. Flynn


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I had to get it online.


----------

